# Speicher der Java VM erhöhen



## d-beam (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo,


wahrscheinlich erscheint dieses Thema lächerlich, aber ich (kenne mich nicht mit Java aus) habe auch nach einigen Stunden Recherche leider keine Lösung für folgendes Problem gefunden:

Ich hab ein kleines Java-Programm als ausführbare *.jar-Datei vorliegen. Im Programm möchte ich eine Datei (131MB) öffnen, beim Ladevorgang kommt jedoch stets die fehlermeldung "out of memory". 

Die Lösung dürfte sein den Speicher der Virtual Machine zu erhöhen, wie das allerdings geht ist mir schleierhaft. Die Liesmich zu dem Programm sagt hier:





> Sollte beim Öffnen einer sehr großen Mailbox (>100MB) die Fehlermeldung
> "Out of Memory" kommen, so müssen Sie der Java VM mehr Speicher zuweisen.
> Starten Sie hierfür Mbox2eml direkt von der Kommandozeile mit dem Parameter
> -Xmx<n>m, wobei für <n> die Anzahl von Megabytes für die VM eingetragen
> ...



WelcheKommandozeile ist gemeint? Wie löse ich das Problem?


Vielen Dank im Vorraus,

Daniel


----------



## sisela (1. Februar 2007)

Hi,

du hast dir die Lösung schon selbst gegeben.

java -Xmx256m -jar mbox2eml.ja

Damit legst du die maximale Heap Größe fest.

Die Konsole erreichst du unter Windows mittels KLick "Start", Klick "Ausführen", dann "cmd" eingeben. Dann öffnet sich ein schwarzes Fenster in dem du beispielsweise java -h oder java -X eingeben kannst. Damit erhälts du Informationen über die möglichen Parameter.

Gruß


----------



## d-beam (1. Februar 2007)

Danke,

das Problem war, dass der Dateinamen Leerstellen enthielt und ich ihn deswegen in Anführungszeichen setzen musste.

Gruß,

Daniel


----------



## kfox (15. Mai 2007)

was muß ich denn genau eingeben?
wenn ich: java -Xmx256m -jar mbox2eml.jar eingebe, dann kommt die Fehlermeldung: unable to access jarfile mbox2eml.jar.

ich hab den Ordner mbox2eml, wo die mbox2eml.jar drinnen ist direkt auf c liegen


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. Mai 2007)

Ein Tip, wenn du Java 6 jdk (bei 5 auch) hast. Dort gibt es das Programm JConsole. Dort kannst du schön die Speicherbereiche überblicken und wann ein GC ausgeführt wird und du kannst auch manuel einen GC ausführen und noch einiges mehr.


----------



## zerix (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

du hast schon das richtige eingegeben. Du musst dich allerdings in dem Pfad befinden, in dem sich deine Jar-Datei befindet. Falls du das nicht bist, musst du den kompletten Pfad mit angeben.
Das ist allerdings nicht nur bei Java so, sondern generell bei jedem Betriebssystem. 

MFG

zEriX


----------

